# 55g wobble issue



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just bought a new 55g aquarium ($1/gallon at Petco) and a black metal stand to hold it. I put the stand together and got it leveled in the location where it will be located in my home. Then, when I put the aquarium on it, I noticed that the aquarium wobbles a bit... the back right and front left corners. When I put the level on top and hold the back right corner down, the tank is perfectly level. But that leaves about a half-centimeter gap between the stand and the front left corner. 

The stand came with round adhesive pads... if I stack two in the left front corner, then another in the front middle to compensate for the slight slope, will this be ok? I don't want to put water in it until I'm completely sure this is ok. 

*H2


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I would try using some wooden shims to level it since they wont compress as much under the weight of the tank. Are you putting the pads the came with the stand under the tank or under the stand?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

id return the stand its warped. i never use metal stands for this reason, ive seen too many tanks destroyed due to shotty metalwork with those stands.

IF you can get the tank on the stand then plumb it up you will be better off.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Just my $0.10 use a nickel or 2


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I took the metal stand back to Petco. I don't like any of the stands that they sell, so I am now looking at solid pieces of furniture that fit the dimensions. I'm going to look at this today.










Jay


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

that would be nice


----------

